# heterometrus swammerdami mating



## Nikos (Jul 26, 2005)

the female






the male (property of G Carnell  )






first contact






kissing






laying the spermatophore






spermatophore received






fleeing


----------



## Wikkids_Wench (Jul 26, 2005)

Fantastic photos! :clap: What a beautiful pair of scorps


----------



## wikkid_devil (Jul 26, 2005)

Great set of pictures! Good luck with the mating. Sign me up for a couple when the scorplings arrive!!


----------



## nightbreed (Jul 26, 2005)

Awsome pics :clap: 
How big are those two?

Good luck with the wee bairns when they arrive


----------



## Empi (Jul 26, 2005)

Very cool mate!


----------



## Nikos (Jul 26, 2005)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Awsome pics :clap:
> How big are those two?
> 
> Good luck with the wee bairns when they arrive


 the female is slightly bigger and they are around 15-17 cm


----------



## Michael (Jul 26, 2005)

Great work Nikos


----------



## Ythier (Jul 26, 2005)

great pics Nikos ! :clap:


----------



## parabuthus (Jul 26, 2005)

Awesome pics man! Two very impressive scorps...

I actually witnessed my two emps mating, however, at that time I hadn't realised that I should place a large flat rock in the tank to help them successfully mate. So it was a waste of time (I think)... sadly.

She killed him a few weeks later!!!


----------



## ScorpDude (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow, they are super nice,

Didn't realiser that h.swam we're so lightly coloured


----------



## Nikos (Nov 6, 2006)

Time to close this old thread....soooo here is the result of the previous photos.

Not the best quality but I didn't want to distrurb her much...
Enjoy!



















P.S.1: they were mated on 23/JULY/2005 and I think the offspring was born around a week or 10 days ago (Hadn't checked on the for quite sometime I must confess), so we have a gestation period of ~15 months.

P.S.2: couple more photos are available at www.scorpiones.eu.tc


----------



## fusion121 (Nov 6, 2006)

Nikos
Very good pictures of the life history of this species, now you just need to record the time to maturity


----------



## SOAD (Nov 6, 2006)

fusion121 said:


> Nikos
> Very good pictures of the life history of this species, now you just need to record the time to maturity


If gestation was 15 months imagine how long they will take to grow!  Very nice pics btw.


----------



## Ythier (Nov 6, 2006)

good job Nikos :clap:


----------



## RodG (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## G. Carnell (Nov 6, 2006)

nice one niko 

wonder why mine lasted 22 months :|
maybe i kept her too cold in the winter!


----------



## Nikos (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm already in the process of doing that Oliver, I have a scorpling which I'm raising it from 2nd instar and keeping notes. Once it reaches adulthood I'll let you know


----------



## Nikos (Nov 6, 2006)

G. Carnell said:


> nice one niko
> 
> wonder why mine lasted 22 months :|
> maybe i kept her too cold in the winter!


I had a good potend male I think


----------



## hamfoto (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Niko!  very cool...

Chris


----------



## kahoy (Nov 6, 2006)

i want one! i want one!
 


cool pics, and the parents looks like they have different color? will the brood may get those color morphs or its one of way of distingushing the male from female?


----------



## Ythier (Nov 7, 2006)

vardoulas said:


> I'm already in the process of doing that Oliver, I have a scorpling which I'm raising it from 2nd instar and keeping notes. Once it reaches adulthood I'll let you know


no no Nikos... if you want those notes be statistically significant you must note the molts of ALL your scorplings


----------



## Nikos (Nov 7, 2006)

Ythier said:


> no no Nikos... if you want those notes be statistically significant you must note the molts of ALL your scorplings


Yes yes I know Eric.
The one I'm keeping notes of is from an other mother and regretfully its a single specimen.

I will keep notes of many of this brood


----------



## Nikos (Nov 25, 2006)

Some new photos of todays mating


----------



## Gigas (Nov 25, 2006)

Very nice Vardoulas, Now you just have to play that waiting game, i feel like you'll be playing for a while llol

Did the mating go smoothly?


----------



## becca81 (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow!

Excellent photos and excellent results!  Good luck on the current breeding! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Nikos (Nov 25, 2006)

Gigus said:


> Very nice Vardoulas, Now you just have to play that waiting game, i feel like you'll be playing for a while llol
> 
> Did the mating go smoothly?


Thanks.

Gestation period was 15 months so I guess it will be more or less the same this time too.


----------



## Nikos (Nov 11, 2008)

vardoulas said:


> Some new photos of todays mating


and 24 months later.....













Sorry for the dark photos but didn't want to disturb her too much

and as usual some more photos available at www.scorpiones.eu.tc


----------



## Vidaro (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pics man sigxaritiria


----------



## calum (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats! wow, 24 months is a long time.


----------



## Kugellager (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! That is quite a long gestation.  

How has the monitoring of the previous batch of offspring gone?  How close are they to maturity?

John
];')


----------



## Nikos (Nov 11, 2008)

I kept a group of 5 and they are all 5th instar. I'm keeping them communal with their mother.

I was told that some of their siblings that i gave away are already adults.

I am not keeping them too warm, so this can be the reason of the slower growth rate as well as the long gestation period.


----------



## kimjonga (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow
It so beautiful!!!


----------



## G. Carnell (Nov 12, 2008)

nice pics Niko 


female is really dark!


----------



## Nikos (Nov 12, 2008)

they get darker as they age. She used to be brown


----------

